# That memory always brings a smile to my face



## Amerykańska kobieta

Greetings,

I am trying to write "That memory always brings a smile to my face" in Polish.  I think my biggest problem is what verb to use.

Ta pamięć zawsze  ....  uśmiech na mojej twarzy.  

Of course the ending would change depending on the verb.  I don't think "przynosić" works, since that means to bring by carrying.  This is from female to male, though with the current construction nothing changes due to the gender.

Wielu podziękowania, AK


----------



## Slovianka

To wspomnienie zawsze wywołuje uśmiech na mojej twarzy.
And instead "wielu podziękowania" - "wielkie dzięki".

Pozdrawiam Cię, miła Amerykańska Kobieto,
S.


----------



## Faycelina

Amerykańska kobieta said:


> That memory always brings a smile to my face





Slovianka said:


> To wspomnienie zawsze wywołuje uśmiech na mojej twarzy



You can also use a verb *przywołuje* instead of _*wywołuje*_.


----------



## Slovianka

If you say "przywołuje", than you would have to finish the sentence: "...uśmiech na moją twarz" (where to? - na moją twarz).
This would not sound natural, however.

Simpler would be to say "I always smile when it comes to my mind", but you'd say it simpler in English if you wanted, would't you?


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

In English, I might also say:

I always smile when I think of that. 
   -- Zawsze uśmiecham się kiedy myślę o tym.
I always smile when that comes to mind.
   -- not sure what I would do with the "comes to mind" part of this

I tend to being a bit wordy, leaving nothing to misinterpretation, so I might not write like a generic American.

I noticed you used na with accusative, whereas I used locative.  I get confused on when to use which construction.  I should look for a thread on that.


----------



## Slovianka

No, that is ok. Just write: "wywołuje uśmiech na mojej twarzy" and the locative will be fine. Is depends on what verb you use, but all the same "wywołuje" will be better.

I do not know how to call this grammatical fenomenon in English, but in Polish it is called "związek rządu": it depends on a verb which "przypadek" to use. And this is all.
After "przywoływać", if you want to say "on my face",  you will answer the question "where to?", after "wywoływać" - "where?" 

Zawsze uśmiecham się, gdy o tym pomyślę.

And "comes to my mind" might be translated as "pomyślę" too in this setting. 
I think this expression may in general also be translated as "przyjść do głowy", but we will say so rather about an idea.
Sorry for mistakes I make in English, please turn my attention to them.


----------



## NotNow

Slovianka said:


> No, that is ok. Just write: "wywołuje uśmiech na mojej twarzy" and the locative will be fine. Is depends on what verb you use, but all the same "wywołuje" will be better.
> 
> I do not know how to call this grammatical fenomenon phenomenon in English, but in Polish it is called "związek rządu": it depends on a verb which "przypadek" to use. And this is all.
> After "przywoływać", if you want to say "on my face", you will answer the question "where to?", after "wywoływać" - "where?"
> 
> Zawsze uśmiecham się, gdy o tym pomyślę.
> 
> And "comes to my mind" might be translated as "pomyślę" too in this setting.  case.
> I think this expression may in general also be translated as "przyjść do głowy", but we will say so rather this about an idea.
> Sorry for the mistakes I make made in English, please turn  call my attention to them.


 
I hope these corrections help.


----------



## majlo

Slovianka said:


> I do not know how to call this grammatical fenomenon in English



It's called _government _in English.

NotNow, shouldn't it read _I do not know *what *to call....... _?


----------



## NotNow

Yes, majlo.  I missed that one.

BTW the word _agreement_ is used more often than _government_ in grammar.


----------



## majlo

NotNow, while you are right in saying that _agreement _(or _concord_)is used more often than _government_ in (English) grammar, they seem to be quite different notions

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Case_government (związek rządu)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agreement_(linguistics) (związek zgody)

The reason why _government _is not so well-known in English is probably because it doesn't play an important role in this language.


----------



## Slovianka

Thank yor for correcting the mistakes. I do not want to be rude while making them, just my knowledge od English is strongly imperfect.

"Government" means here, that it depends on the verb in what form ("przypadek") we have to use a noun thereafter (like: wywoływać - kogo, co? - uśmiech).
"Agreement" in gammar means, that the adjecive will agree its gammatical form with a noun (for instance: ładna sukienka, ładnej sukienki, ładną sukienkę etc).
That is what I remember from school (związek zgody i związek rządu).


----------



## majlo

Slovianka said:


> "Agreement" in gammar means, that the adjecive will agree its gammatical form with a noun (for instance: ładna sukienka, ładnej sukienki, ładną sukienkę etc).



It's more general than that. It can also be about subject + predicate (for example you can't say _Marek stała_, but you have to say _Marek stał_), noun + pronoun (not _mój kamera_, but _moja kamera_) etc.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

"Przypadek" is "case" as used in English.  I have never heard the term "government" used when speaking of grammar, in English, or in my 1.5 years of college Polish.  At first I thought the reference to "government" was some sort of joke, that I did not understand.

It seems to me that the "To wspomnienie zawsze wywołuje uśmiech" seems to be the most natural Poish translation.

Dziękuję, AK


----------



## majlo

Amerykańska kobieta said:


> "Przypadek" is "case" as used in English.  I have never heard the term "government" used when speaking of grammar, in English, or in my 1.5 years of college Polish.  At first I thought the reference to "government" was some sort of joke, that I did not understand.



I bet there are many more linguistic terms we all have not heard of. 



Amerykańska kobieta said:


> It seems to me that the "To wspomnienie zawsze wywołuje uśmiech" seems to be the most natural Poish translation.



Provided we add _...na mojej _twarzy_._


----------

